# sad day



## incubi (Dec 2, 2008)

I haven't posted in a long time, but I am posting today to deliver some sad news. My Oreo pasted away. He was with for me a year and a half. Oreo and I went through some rough patches in the begining due to him getting sick when I got him. Friends and family suggest I return him, but I couldn't do that. I don't think they can ever understand and I don't think I can describe what it was about him. But he just warmed my heart up only way I can describe it. He got through that low point and everything was going well, the vet said he's not going to be as strong, but just keep a close eye on him. And I did, he was doing just fine, being active and eating. Well I went out of town on wednesday and got back in this morning at 3am. I had my sister feed him and takecare of him while I was gone. She told me on Friday he was sleeping outside his shelter and I didn't think anything of it. Because he usually digs up the bedding and crawls under and sleeps in there sometimes, so I thought he was just being Oreo and lost. But I told her to keep a watch on him and she did, last she checked she saw he went back into his shelter so I thought yepp, he must of had a Oreo moment. I got in this morning at 3am and checked on him and he looked like he was sleeping, so I just went to sleep. I woke up this morning so we could play for a little and he didn't wake up to the usual sounds I make to wake him up (smacking lips). So I lifted his shelter and there he was just laying there, not in a ball or something and no breathing. 

I don't know exactly what to feel, I feel sadness, guilt, etc... I wish I could of held him one more time or fed him his mealworms or played with him. But instead I'm sitting here balling my eyes out as I write this. I will dearly miss him, for such a little guy he had affection and love while that might sound weird, you just grow intoa bound. When the first lick lick, sleep on you, follow you, everything a cat, dog, or etc... would show they did, but in different ways, but no it wasn't so different. I hope Oreo died peacefully and if there is a place animals do go, I hope he is there. I miss you, your Dad.

I buried him my back yard with his favorite blanket and a container that he loved going in, was by far one of the hardest things I've ever had to do.

I apologize for the long post, but just needed to release myself.

Rest In Peace Oreo.8/30/2008 - 4/4/2010


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss  That was a great thing you did, not giving up on him. It sounds like he lived a great life and was well loved.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss  He was loved and got to live a great life with you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your little one  
RIP Oreo


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Very sorry about Oreo.  Rest in Peace Oreo.


----------



## incubi (Dec 2, 2008)

thank you all means alot to me.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry about the loss of your little one.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. Oreo was very loved and will continue to be so.

*hugs*

Rest in Peace Oreo.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Oreo. I'm glad to hear you never gave up on him.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry. RIP Oreo.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

only the best of people dont give up on the pets..


R.I.P oreo....
I hope you meet jack, cracker, Lizzie, Domino, and blue.... Great pets of mine.... all the great pets go to one place.... i am most positive you'll see them there..

As for your daddy, I know how you feel..... It is like smebody just ripped your heart out.. just remember it doesnt matter weather your are a boy or girl... It is okay to cry...



Sorry about oreo...



*EDIT* As of today also you will see sphinx


----------



## LoriL (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm so very sorry. Rest well Oreo.


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Oreo was very lucky to be loved so much while he was here. I'm sorry to hear he had to go so soon.


----------



## MShelly101 (Aug 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss . I lost my hedgie about 3 weeks ago to cancer. I too buried her in the back yard with her favorite pink blanket. No one really understands the joy and happiness a hedgehog can truly bring until they have one themselves. RIP Oreo


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

I keep trying to read your whole post but can't make it through without welling up with tears. Oreo must have lived a wonderful life thanks to you. Thanks for never giving up on him and showing him the life he deserved!

Rest peacefully Oreo
(and MShelly's Snuggles too!)


----------



## incubi (Dec 2, 2008)

MShelly101 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss . I lost my hedgie about 3 weeks ago to cancer. I too buried her in the back yard with her favorite pink blanket. No one really understands the joy and happiness a hedgehog can truly bring until they have one themselves. RIP Oreo


I'm sorry for your loss. And thank you all for the kind words, means alot.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm very new here, in fact, this is my first post, but when I saw this sad news, I just had to stop in to express my condolences.

I'm so sorry to hear about your little Oreo. I couldn't help tearing up a little as I read your goodbye post to your sweet little baby, it's so sad. Never forget that even though the one we love may be gone, the love doesn't disappear. You will always have your memories of little Oreo, and you will always have the love you felt for him.

You are a wonderful person for not giving up and for giving him the loving home he deserved. My thoughts are with you.


----------

